# Ensure for rats?



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I was reading up on care of elderly rats and it said to start supplementing with ensure. could someone ppppppppplllleeeaaasseeee tell me what ensure is? I have been hunting the web but nothing has come up :confused1:
could some one tell me what is why you need where you can get it from and roughly how much it is?
It would be soooooooooo helpful if you did


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It's a drink supplement for people like elderly or that don't do well with solid foods. They use it at my place of work down feeding tubes on severly disabled people that can't swallow. There's also forti sip as well.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is it Ensure drinks | Nutridrinks


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I've never found ensure anywhere near me so I give them Complan- it's just something that's calorie intensive. I'd suggest nutrical too- calorie intensive, less messy than Complan and my girls can't get enough of it!


----------



## Eriya (May 10, 2012)

As far as I'm aware it's a drink stuffed with calories. Don't know where you could get it though. I've heard it's not the best thing out there as it doesn't actually supplement with nutrition, just calories? No too sure though.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

ive had them, they are DISGUSTING!!! apparent from the strawberry one.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks so much i will get some of this when or if I get rats 
this is veeerryy helpful PF is ggrreeaat!


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Another thought crossedy mind today and I. Was wondering if anybody could help me 
If I do get rats I will hopefully getting rescue ones (though I would like them from babies so I will hopefully get them from a litter at the rescue place) 
Anyway I was just wondering if anyone knew the best way to tame them as I dont know if they'll be handled from birth or not 
Thanks :thumbup:


----------

